# Thorsdrake



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

The Motor Ship THORSDRAKE, 74,406 dwt, taken on November 10th. 1976.


----------



## tanker (May 26, 2004)

Ian said:


> The Motor Ship THORSDRAKE, 74,406 dwt, taken on November 10th. 1976.


THORSDRAKE: very good pictures of this ships in the year of her build 1976
by MITSUI Japan ,now result in service with the name of SHARDA,Bahamas
flag.


----------

